# Advice/Comments/Criticism on my spread (pics)



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, I'm sick of fishing already and starting to get the fever..so I decided to lay the spread out and see what else I needed.

As you can see it is a potpourri of a spread comprised of some planned purchases and mostly clearance items, but I think it will get the job done. I will be adding at least six more full body honks before fall. Do I need more than that?

Also I have some specific questions regarding the general layout of my spread:

NOTE: I am pretty green when it comes to hunting geese. I've always hunted ducks predominantly...a goose or two would be a bonus-so these questions are kind of elementary.

Is the general mixture of honks and mallards about right?

Notice the 12 specks mixed in (clearance item). Do they make the spread unrealistic? If I include them do I seperate them from the rest of the birds?

The two boxes that are visible from the rear view are 32 feet apart, and the spread is about 60 feet long. When looking at these photos the spread looks much too narrow. Should it be more square?

I know from a few past experiences that investing in scouting pays much higher than over thinking questions like the above. However, I am pretty anal when it comes to this stuff, and I would like to hear what you guys have to say.

Thanks :beer:

EDIT: Since they're not the greatest pics in the world, the official count is:
18 full body mallards
7 full body honks
24 honk shells
12 speck shells

[siteimg]4544[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4543[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4542[/siteimg]


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Get some fullbodys right next to your blind and I think a lot of people separate the ducks and geese..


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Are the fullbody ducks, GHG? Also if you are going to invest any money into your spread in the future go for full body canadas instead of the ducks because the ducks will decoy into canada decoys but not as much canadas into duck decoys IMO.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wider landing zone. More space between decoys. Invest in full bodies. Mostly feeders. You want more heads down and less heads up.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

ya spread em' out a bit.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Way too close together, what landing Zone? I like to get as many decoys looking at the approching flock as possible I feel it will give that extra bit of convidence needed for weary birds


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

MORE FULLBODIES! You won't see alot of sitting geese in a field unless it's really cold outside. IMO,if you've scouted and have only geese using the field,leave the duck dekes and spinners out of the spread. If ya gotta use the specks,put 25yds. off your spread. Make the canadas look like family groups,spread them out. I run my canada spread long and narrow,no wider than we can cover the edges with firepower and then string them out behind us maybe 50yds. A couple of uprights right where you want birds to land(looks like birds that just landed and are walking in) is great to give the birds something to focus on instead of you and give you a visual for judging distance.

Alex


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

If you are going to use the spinners, bring them in closer to the blinds. This is where the birds are going to hone into and you don't want that to be at the far edge of your spread. Place them close enough to the blinds so shots are short but not on top of the blinds where attention will be drawn to the blind.

Definitely spread things out if you are going for a early to mid season spread. It makes the decoys look like a bigger flock when you spread them out some.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

The boxes are only 32feet apart?? So your spread is only 10yds. wide?? :shake: You yourself can cover a spread that's 40yds. wide(20yds. either side of your blind). Do you usually put your duck decoys that tight also?

Alex


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

If you are hunting honkers:
leave the mallards at home. and the spinners.
Put decoys around the blinds
Fullbodies out front
FAMILY GROUPS

if duck hunting:
spread out the honkers and make a preaty distenct U shape about 30 yrds wide. 
Place the Ducks at the Bottom of the U and place your blind there place the spinners behind you to make it look like the ducks are trying to land past the others and in with the geese. I would also place the Specks lineing the back of the U

If both ducks And geese in field that you are hunting:
Leave ducks at home
only use one spinner and place it directly above your head that way when you see geese you reach up and turn it off and posssibally pull it off.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Spread them out for sure put the ducks to the right/left of the geese. Uhhh put the Mojo's by the ducks? and put the specks off to the right of the canada's and 1 or 2 mixed in with the canada's. Get some more shells GHG and put them on motion stakes. Maybe 6 or 12 more GHG full bodies and mostly feeders. 
My 2 cents


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

oh ya and make a U/ L shape out of the thing! :beer:


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone.

Sounds like I should definitely invest in more full body honks.

I bought the GHG mallards before I had any geese dekes and before I realized that field mallards are unneccessary.

To clarify, the 32' wide dimension was more of a scaled reference because I was limited regarding space by the slab on one side and the fence on the other.

I appreciate all the advice :beer:


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

Guys: let's say Joltin' Joe was going to hunt one more blind or two more blinds in a similar setup, where would y'all recommend putting them?

I understand the need to be lined up and thus safe, but would you put all three between the tips of the U or would you put all three in the middle or at the butt of it?


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

all ways in the bottom about 5 to 10 yards in from the inside of the u


----------



## Puddinhead (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks. So it's the same as duck hunting over water, I gather. The birds are going to most likely land in the hole. You put your blinds at the base of the U so the land in front of you. If that's wrong, let me know.

Thanks.


----------

